# Heart break recovery calculator?



## sadsoul101 (Oct 18, 2011)

SO, I read in a blog tonight that apparently there is a free heart break recovery calculator online? It's supposed to calculate roughly when you'll feel better.

Anyone heard of this? What's the link?


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

healmybrokenheart.com


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I just took the quiz and boy do I have a bleak immediate future, and long road ahead of me! I may as well not get up in the morning I am so torn up inside.

*shrugs* Oh well, I just can't seem to find the awful feelings it says I am.


----------



## MainStreetExile (Jun 26, 2012)

I just took the quiz myself, and it comes as absolutely no surprise to me that I should end up falling into "the most difficult category of pain" as far as the results are concerned. This dovetails quite nicely into the overarching theme of utter doom, desolation, despair, darkly debilitating depression and dread that currently defines what can loosely be termed my "life" at the moment.


----------



## lulubelle (Jun 28, 2012)

wow, that was depressing. i took the quiz, and it seems i am suffering the loss of a soulmate. what's weird is that i have been feeling better lately! it's the whole thinking about him every 22 seconds i need to get past, but i think that will happen over time and as i build memories without him.


----------



## our vision shattered (May 25, 2012)

i also lost a soulmate, ugh sucks


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

our vision shattered said:


> i also lost a soulmate, ugh sucks


It said I lost a soul mate too, though I'm not sure how. I guess I thought I needed to have one in order to lose one?

EDIT: Seriously people, be careful with things like this! Is anything that thing reminded you of helping your recovery and to move on? Did it smack you in the face with things you had been moving past? Things like this are really good triggers, and you have got to be careful putting too much stock in them, or even doing them in the first place.


----------



## hunter411 (Jun 4, 2012)

Stupid calculator is broken... "sad looking for hope". Whos Hope, whats she look like?


----------



## our vision shattered (May 25, 2012)

I agree with Sam, thankfully no trigger for me, said I lost my soul mate, well duh, I could've told them that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah, I took it too. 2.5 years of recovery for me I don't know. The way I see it, if it was a soulmate they would not have left.... so it was a mate and we can debate the soul part...


----------

